# Heater A/C compressor Azure Dynamics



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Could not find any data on the heater so reversed engineered it.
The unit has 4 heating element with opto isolated drive and two thermistor heat sensors.

Each heater is driven by 500V 2SK3132 FET. The gate supply is by resistor dropper from the high voltage with a zener regulator. A normal closed thermal switch turns off the gate supply if unit over heats. 
The input is opto isolator with a total of 1K current limit resistors. The 4 inputs are connected to a common 12 volt rail. By connecting the heater input to 0V rail will turn on the heater.

The two thermistors share a common connection and at room temperature are approx 47K

As far as I can work out overall heater rating is 5KW / 6KW. The ratings seem to be..
Heater 1 - 1KW5 or 2KW
Heater 2 - 1KW5 or 2KW
Heater 3 - 1KW
Heater 4 - 1KW

Pinouts

1 Heater 3
2 Heater 2
3 Heater 1
4 +12V
5 Thermistor LV end heater out
6 Thermistor HV end heater in
7 Thermistor common
8 Heater 4

I have a few internal photos if needed. I have not run the heater in a vehicle to confirm details.


As for the compressor you will need to get someone to sniff the CAN bus.


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

did you ever get this heater up and running?


----------

